# Mink Yarn - OMG!



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:

1) mink yarn is somewhat fragile and not amenable to repeated frogging;

2) mink yarn feels so fabulous will find yourself smiling even when tinking; and

3) articles made with mink yarn are light as a feather.

My question for anyone who has had this fabulous experience concerns blocking. Although the label says that it can be hand washed I am too afraid to dunk and swish as it does seem to be a fragile yarn. Should I just pin and mist?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I would think so. I have no idea what you can expect in terms of "memory". I'm thinking, as much fun as it is to knit it really should be miked with a long staple wool for strength. Sounds about like spun dog hair...which is incredibly warm, I am told, and from a brown dog looks very much like mink. Spinners have told me it MUST be mixed with wool or.....the resulting yarn is like your mink yarn. 
I think if you post this on the Main section you might get some input from some of these fiber knowledgable people on here. I will look for their comments. Joan 8060


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I would think so. I have no idea what you can expect in terms of "memory". I'm thinking, as much fun as it is to knit it really should be miked with a long staple wool for strength. Sounds about like spun dog hair...which is incredibly warm, I am told, and from a brown dog looks very much like mink. Spinners have told me it MUST be mixed with wool or.....the resulting yarn is like your mink yarn.
> I think if you post this on the Main section you might get some input from some of these fiber knowledgable people on here. I will look for their comments. Joan 8060


Thanks Joan, I don't mind the fragility because the sensory experience is mind-blowing! I too hope to hear from some of our fiber pros.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> 
> 1) mink yarn is somewhat fragile and not amenable to repeated frogging;
> 
> ...


You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

i knit a beautiful shawl for a girlfriend. Was tender on the washing and blocking. Just didn't give a lot of agitation and all was well. NOTE: IT SMELLS WHEN WET. Use professional yarn detergent. I haven't gotten it wet twice, but have told my girlfriend not to wear it if it's going to rain.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Link for use and care of mink yarn:

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


No they are not killed for their fur. They are brushed.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


That is my very first question about this "yarn". So I will not be using it unless someone proves no harm comes to these animals to make such "yarn". Think I'll get hold of PETA see what they say about this.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

[/quote]

You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?[/quote]

NOT TRUE!!! The mink are combed and the fur is then spun. To quote from the Mimi site and to further quote from 
The Canadian Encyclopedia:

Mink hairs are rather short, but very thick and soft. No animals are hurt during the production of the yarn - the mink hair is hand stripped off the animal and then spun into the yarn. For the animal, it probably feels like brushing (similar to regular brushing for cats) or a gentle massage. Yarns made of mink hair are beautiful, extremely soft, and very delicate - mink fiber must be spun with another, stronger fiber such as wool or silk, or, if it is 100% Mink - we would suggest to combine the mink with another yarn to obtain enough strength in the finished project.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?
> ...


NOT TRUE! READ THE EXPLANATION ABOVE!


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

here is more info re mink yarn. It would appear that they are brushed 2x a year for their "blown coat"

Great Northern Yarns
www.greatnorthernyarns.com/
We developed our exclusive 70% mink/30% cashmere yarn in August 2008. No animals are harmed in the production of any of our yarns. Healthy stress-free ...
70% Mink / 30% Cashmere - Our Yarns - 90% Mink 10% Cashmere - About Us
100% MINK Hand Knitting Yarn, Canada: Pure Mink and Natural ...

www.imrsheep.com/mink100.html - United States
Feb 19, 2013  Mink hairs are rather short, but very thick and soft. No animals are hurt during the production of the yarn - the mink hair is hand stripped off the ...


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Mare said:


> Link for use and care of mink yarn:
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


Great link, thank you!


----------



## AnnKatz (Jun 24, 2012)

The yarn is spun from the downy undercoat of the animal. From Wikipedia: "Other animal fibers used include alpaca, angora, mohair, llama, cashmere, and silk. More rarely, yarn may be spun from camel, yak, possum, qiviut, cat, dog, wolf, rabbit, or buffalo hair, and even turkey or ostrich feathers."
I remember going to a fiber fair once and being amazed to watch a woman spinning the fiber she was plucking from her angora rabbit, which was comfortably sitting on her lap!


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Mare said:


> Link for use and care of mink yarn:
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


Thanks for this wonderful website!! I learned a lot! She's a great writer, and I'll continue to enjoy her articles.


----------



## lilaclady (Jun 8, 2012)

always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


----------



## franzhere (Apr 25, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


I know of a company that sells mink yarn and the animals are not killed for it. greatnorthernyarns.com.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Mink are not killed for yarn...they are brushed.

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

There is always someone wanting to try to get something negative started. I would no more kill my dog for it's hair than I would kill myself. But, I have kept the hair in a plastic paper lined bag and hope one day to have it spun into yarn so I can make a memento of her fur. She is brushed daily for her sake as she has very long and very thick hair. I keep only the pure white from the undercoat.
Killing the mink would be like killing your money maker. They are brushed just as I do my dog. Killing the mink would be like killing the chicken cause it laid some eggs.

Lets all try to think a bit and research before we start typing. That comment about PETA was just childish and uneducated. Before threats, check up on the subject and educated yourself. Thank you.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


They are only killed if they have been raised or trapped for their pelts for mink coats. I lived in Michigan near a mink ranch many years ago - before it became politically incorrect to use animal fur.

Mink yarn would not be in the same category, as many have pointed out here.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, I was just thinking --if you were going to kill mink, you wouldn't be using their coat for yarn--you would be selling pelts for coats,stoles etc...plus it's the undercoat for yarn regardless and no need to kill them for that. If you kill them, you can't get the next cycle of yarn that year!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree that mink are brushed for their yarn. I had the opportunity to buy some for my website and had to research into how the fibre was produced.
The explanation I was given was that many small farms produce the fibre as an additional income. The animals are valuable and are treated as such because they can be brushed. The animals wouldn't be killed because there goes your income for years to come.
I loved the feel of the fibre, beautifully soft. However, I didn't buy any because I couldn't dye the fibres in the colours I wanted as the mink is not a light coloured fibre.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Sheep and alpacas are not killed for their 'yarn'. I've heard of people who brush their cats and use their fur for yarn.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Knitters are very caring people and wouldn't use yarn if they thought any animals were harmed. Do you think they kill sheep for wool?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sheep don't die when they are shirred ... 

So I will presume that whomever spun that mink yarn didn't kill the animal.

A mink DOES get killed if a fur coat is made out of their skin!! (did you know that a mink in the winter turns white and then they are called 'ermine' and their coats were/are even more valuable)

I live near a chinchilla farm - I know my friend has hers as pets, not for a coat.

My daughter asked me a few years ago if I would knit something from her Great Pyrenees' fur. No, said I -- it has to be spun first and I don't do that. I didn't do that with my Saint Bernard's fur either. lol


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


Ain't that the truth? :|


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Calling PETA...that's hilarious! I'm going to assume she meant this in a humours context. No one can be that out of touch and still operate a keyboard.


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 9, 2012)

Mink are vermin, would you worry about rat yarns origin? They are a major pest if they get loose and until their pelts get into the hands of a craftsman have very little use, the west is not their natural habitat so they cause immense damage. If people are hand stripping they deserve danger money - I wouldn't want to handle them.

Still, since people seem to have a problem with wearing fur skin its probably good that a use has been found for mink, maybe someone has managed to breed some without the high aggression levels.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

most mink is harvested from LIVE little minks who produce years of fiber w/o dying!!!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Mink are vermin, would you worry about rat yarns origin? They are a major pest if they get loose and until their pelts get into the hands of a craftsman have very little use, the west is not their natural habitat so they cause immense damage. If people are hand stripping they deserve danger money - I wouldn't want to handle them.
> 
> Still, since people seem to have a problem with wearing fur skin its probably good that a use has been found for mink, maybe someone has managed to breed some without the high aggression levels.


My friend in Michigan lived on a small farm near a mink ranch. Every so often some mink would escape and go to her farm and kill all her chickens. She would have to take time off work to process what chickens she could salvage.

We would have workers from the mink come into our office periodically and one whiff would tell you where they worked. Mink give off a very musky scent that clings to the workers' clothing. I wouldn't be surprised to learn it is used in some of the musk perfumes.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Since brushing produces the fibers for mink yarn, killing the mink would be like killing the "golden goose." I am glad that the animals do not have to die to create the yarn.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


Yes there is.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I believe an apology is in order. If you have the courage to post things before you check the truth, then you should have the courage to apologize. Just my take on it.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> Dracaena said:
> 
> 
> > Mink are vermin, would you worry about rat yarns origin? They are a major pest if they get loose and until their pelts get into the hands of a craftsman have very little use, the west is not their natural habitat so they cause immense damage. If people are hand stripping they deserve danger money - I wouldn't want to handle them.
> ...


I grew up near a mink farm. A mink escaped when I was a kid and ripped the skin/fur off the leg of my cat clear down to the bone. The mink farm was owned by an old man who had owned it for years. Some animal activists snuck in and released all the minks, which ended up killing another neighbor's animals (chickens, etc). She was a single mom struggling to feed her family. The loss of her animals was a huge blow for her. Because the minks were bred in captivity, I'm sure those minks struggled to survive. The old man lost his life's work in a single night. All around, everyone involved suffered, except for those who illegally went in and released the animals. I don't believe they were ever caught.

Minks are nasty creatures. Glad to see they found a way to spin their fur into yarn. You won't catch me brushing a mink, but maybe I'll try knitting with their fur...


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Not mink but fur related - I used to keep the fur I brushed from my golden retriever (he was a gorgeous red, gold colour) and take it to a lady. She spun it into yarn and made the most amazing baby fashions from it - they were to most wonderful baby sweaters I have ever seen. My only regret was that I didn't get one from her for my baby son to wear.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

A better way would be to research before you make unfounded comments. Many of us are aware of what we are using. Our site is not the place for unwarranted negativity. Your apology and promise to research before commenting is accepted in advance.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have just ordered one ball to try.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


I'll say. And, as often is the case, without any basis in fact. Before criticizing most things some research should be done.

I love the fact that you got so much enjoyment from working with it. That is a gift of life.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


That is what I was thinking she was just sharing her experience with us and someone has to put a damper on it


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


I have checked this out and was told NO animal died, the fur is collected by combing/brushing as with other animals. Do you have proof otherwise or are you just assuming?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > eggplantlady said:
> ...


I would be careful with PETA. They have earned their reputation as extreme bullies that often distort information. FYI, they have a very high kill rate at rescues they deal with.

I would think, tho, unless you know the producer of this fiber and can get info on how they raise the mink and care for them, assume they are raised in crowded conditions simply for their moneymaking potential. Can you call the producer of the yarn and see how it is sourced?


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

I wouldn't use Mink yarn simply because I'm an animal lover and think it's cruel to raise thousands of Mink to make coats and now I find out yarn. It does however sound great to use.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Now there's a job for someone--mink brushing! I know the Australian possum fur is from dead animals, because they are very destructive in habitats where they have been introduced, and killing them is encouraged. I would really like to know about this mink "brushing" business!


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Please accept my apology. I guess I should have looked into it before posting. I NEVER knew they were soooo mean and distructive. I feel so sorry for the poor cat. Thank you for educating me on the Mink. I guess I felt that way because they look so cute. Who knows, maybe now I'll try knitting with Mink yarn. :thumbup: Where would I find it and is it very expensive? Again, thanks for the lesson Sue (animal lover)


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

conniesews said:


> I believe an apology is in order. If you have the courage to post things before you check the truth, then you should have the courage to apologize. Just my take on it.


I agree! That was a selfish thing to do.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


Since everyone already answered this post. I have another question for the person who posted it.

Since you are so worried about the poor animal and would never use yarn made from a dead animal, does that mean you are a vegan, too? Do u wear leather shoes? Or sleep with a down comforter? To make a harsh judgemental statement like that without knowing all the facts you should verify that you don't use any part of any dead animals in your own life!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> There is always someone wanting to try to get something negative started. I would no more kill my dog for it's hair than I would kill myself. But, I have kept the hair in a plastic paper lined bag and hope one day to have it spun into yarn so I can make a memento of her fur. She is brushed daily for her sake as she has very long and very thick hair. I keep only the pure white from the undercoat.
> Killing the mink would be like killing your money maker. They are brushed just as I do my dog. Killing the mink would be like killing the chicken cause it laid some eggs.
> 
> Lets all try to think a bit and research before we start typing. That comment about PETA was just childish and uneducated. Before threats, check up on the subject and educated yourself. Thank you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Please post a picture of your scarf. I have never seen anything knit with mink yarn, sure sounds yummy.
A fellow Georgian.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will not appoligize for what I say. I have the right to do so. As for info you first need the information to get information. As for the destructiveness of any animal it can't be any worse than the destruction of what humans have done on this earth and still doing. Everyone here has their opinion and they give them and I will also.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> 
> 1) mink yarn is somewhat fragile and not amenable to repeated frogging;
> 
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I have used mink with cashmere and was reassured that the minks are brushed. 
The problem with mink is that it sheds a lot - while knitting it was in my face, but afterward, I used Soak to calm it down. Totally luxurious!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have used mink with cashmere and was reassured that the minks are brushed.
> The problem with mink is that it sheds a lot - while knitting it was in my face, but afterward, I used Soak to calm it down. Totally luxurious!


Well there ya go an answer to the question and without getting all fired up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Whew... glad to hear that the animal isn't destroyed for its fur. I was appalled at first... but am now relieved.


----------



## lochsmom (Apr 14, 2011)

I, too have seen angora rabbits being plucked as the spinner spins. I'd really be interested in actually seeing a mink brushed for it's fiber. Anyone know if there's a video or website? Also the few websites I've visited seem to get the mink fiber from Mongolia or China. Is anyone in the U.S. raising mink for fiber?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Someone did bring up a good point though. How are the minks housed and treated? I have never thought of this before because I never knew about using their fur for knitting. It is something to think about though.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I was given some spun Great Pyrenees' fur. It is very soft but I had to put a towel on my lap as I knit because it shed so much! LOL



Marny CA said:


> Sheep don't die when they are shirred ...
> 
> So I will presume that whomever spun that mink yarn didn't kill the animal.
> 
> ...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You are WRONG in Australia the possums are protected and CAN NOT be killed. They were introduced into New Zealand and can be killed over there, and they make the wool out of their fur.


joycevv said:


> Now there's a job for someone--mink brushing! I know the Australian possum fur is from dead animals, because they are very destructive in habitats where they have been introduced, and killing them is encouraged. I would really like to know about this mink "brushing" business!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


I DO NOT believe that ANY animal has to die for their beautiful fiber. They are either sheared (may not be the correct word) or combed/brushed. Why on earth would anyone think that an animal had to be killed for their fur. What a bubble burster. Research before you type!

I am glad that you enjoyed that experience. Kudos to you!!!!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have used mink with cashmere and was reassured that the minks are brushed.
> The problem with mink is that it sheds a lot - while knitting it was in my face, but afterward, I used Soak to calm it down. Totally luxurious!


Interesting, I did not have that problem. I will try Soak for blocking.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

apparently no animals died for this yarn, the coat is actually brushed .


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm knitting the Liz Stole right now in mink and it's wonderful. Great Northern Yarns is a great company for customer service!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, now that the furor caused by one uneducated poster seems to have calmed down, I'll try to answer some of the questions that were posed. I paid $25 for one 300 meter skein at a LYS. The tactile experience was so heavenly that I am sure that I will buy more...those who know me can expect mink scarves for Christmas! I will gladly post a picture after it has been blocked. Thanks for all the voices of reason!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> I'm knitting the Liz Stole right now in mink and it's wonderful. Great Northern Yarns is a great company for customer service!


I found that I knitted much more slowly, almost savoring every stitch - has this been your experience too?


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

According to Great Northern Yarns, the mink isn't killed (as it is for a fur coat). To get the hair for spinning into yarn, the mink is brushed, as you would to get dog hair for spinning.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I read that the halo improves with washing


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I'd like to know if the yarn smells of mink?


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

conniesews said:


> I believe an apology is in order. If you have the courage to post things before you check the truth, then you should have the courage to apologize. Just my take on it.


Correct!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I'd like to know if the yarn smells of mink?


Mine did not have an odor.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?[/quote]

NOT TRUE!!! The mink are combed and the fur is then spun. To quote from the Mimi site and to further quote from 
The Canadian Encyclopedia:

Mink hairs are rather short, but very thick and soft. No animals are hurt during the production of the yarn - the mink hair is hand stripped off the animal and then spun into the yarn. For the animal, it probably feels like brushing (similar to regular brushing for cats) or a gentle massage. Yarns made of mink hair are beautiful, extremely soft, and very delicate - mink fiber must be spun with another, stronger fiber such as wool or silk, or, if it is 100% Mink - we would suggest to combine the mink with another yarn to obtain enough strength in the finished project.[/quote]

I am very glad to hear that. I assumed that the mink were killed. Thank you for informing me. Makes me feel 100% better.


----------



## wendyheather (Oct 21, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


I bet it wasn't a "beautiful experience" for the mink.

Just thinking of the ethics regarding the animal. They'd still have to be caged, surely? I can't imagine anyone trying to brush a wild mink.

Personally, I think caging is wrong, even if the animal is well treated and not harmed.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

One of the shops I frequent sells mink yarn & every time I go in I have to "feel" it...it's wonderful!


----------



## wendyheather (Oct 21, 2011)

I wouldn't buy it on principle. Still, each to their own, my conscience is clear.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

See! I knew someone on this site would add the information appropriate to the post! Thats what keeps me opening kp every morning.
I am reminded of a Nat'l Geo article on foxes grown for pelts in Russia and how with careful breeding they produced a docile, safe to handle pet like fox. As a side result of that breeding for temperament they got black and white coats only! Seems as though with a little selective breeding they could produce mink who actually enjoyed the brushing./collecting/ stripping process and we'd have wonderful yarn for special scarfs, sweaters etc. Bears watching. Joan 8060


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


apparentely..wonder how "they" feel about abortion


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

No the mink are not killed for their pelts, it is combed or sheared off them,.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

hgayle said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > eggplantlady said:
> ...


We took a field trip to Trendsetter Yarns...Barry Klein. He sells mink yarn and swears that the animals are not hurt, but either brushed or gently sheared. I want to believe him, but I will not use it, just in case.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have not read all the commits, but usually when it is just fur for spinning they just comb or brush the fur as it does no good to kill the animal. There is a difference of fur for sale and fiber. I do not know of any leather fur used for knitting but i am sure it is out there.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have to agree with you. Some poor animal had to die so that its skin, fur, etc. could be used for something like knitting. I rather use some synthetic yarn then go to the extreme of using mink. Each of us have our own thoughts about this, but I am one for not abusing, nor raising animals such as mink, so people can have a coat, etc. made of mink or any other animal raised for this purpose.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

wendyheather said:


> lilaclady said:
> 
> 
> > always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there
> ...


I agree with you. I could not use it either, for the same reason (as I don't knit with silk for the cruel way the silk is obtained, boiling the live silkworm so longer strands of silk can be obtained.) Thanks for having the courage to express your point of view


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?[/quote]

Do you wear leather shoes, eat chicken, pork, fish, or beef?

I agree with you. I could not use it either, for the same reason (as I don't knit with silk for the cruel way the silk is obtained, boiling the live silkworm so longer strands of silk can be obtained.)

have you ever eaten lobster?


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


NOT TRUE!!! The mink are combed and the fur is then spun. To quote from the Mimi site and to further quote from 
The Canadian Encyclopedia:

Mink hairs are rather short, but very thick and soft. No animals are hurt during the production of the yarn - the mink hair is hand stripped off the animal and then spun into the yarn. For the animal, it probably feels like brushing (similar to regular brushing for cats) or a gentle massage. Yarns made of mink hair are beautiful, extremely soft, and very delicate - mink fiber must be spun with 
another, stronger fiber such as wool or silk, or, if it is 100% Mink - we would suggest to combine the mink with another yarn to obtain enough strength in the finished project.[/quote]

I am very glad to hear that. I assumed that the mink were killed. Thank you for informing me. Makes me feel 100% better.[/quote]

You were sweet to apologize. A mistake was made, but I am always thankful when people jump to protect the animals (Whose voice do they have but ours?) I think if you had remained quiet, a lot of important information would've never come to pass. Thank you!!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

JuneS said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Do you wear leather shoes, eat chicken, pork, fish, or beef?

I agree with you. I could not use it either, for the same reason (as I don't knit with silk for the cruel way the silk is obtained, boiling the live silkworm so longer strands of silk can be obtained.)

have you ever eaten lobster?[/quote]

The answer to all of those questions is a resounding NO!!!. As a vegetarian I do not eat the petrifying flesh of a dead animal. And, Yes, before you say it, I do eat dead vegetables.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


http://www.greatnorthernyarns.com/

Maybe you should investigate before jumping to conclusions


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > eggplantlady said:
> ...


Cathy, think about it. The yarn that comes from sheep, goats, yaks chinchillas, alpaca, and other animals does not involve killing those animals. The yarn is either collected when they shed, or as someone else said, brushed out. and those animals are fed and cared for extremely well, and live better than they would in the wild. Some are bred with the intent of improving the hair quality.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think you understand that mink are very destructive animals and will kill off the locals if they should escapre the cages, do you think they should be killed instead of being kept in cages. there is no easy answer to this.


wendyheather said:


> lilaclady said:
> 
> 
> > always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there
> ...


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

JuneS said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Do you wear leather shoes, eat chicken, pork, fish, or beef?

I agree with you. I could not use it either, for the same reason (as I don't knit with silk for the cruel way the silk is obtained, boiling the live silkworm so longer strands of silk can be obtained.)

have you ever eaten lobster?[/quote

No, JuneS, I quit eating all flesh because of the cruelty many years ago.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Well, now that the furor caused by one uneducated poster seems to have calmed down, I'll try to answer some of the questions that were posed. I paid $25 for one 300 meter skein at a LYS. The tactile experience was so heavenly that I am sure that I will buy more...those who know me can expect mink scarves for Christmas! I will gladly post a picture after it has been blocked. Thanks for all the voices of reason!


*grins* Can I get on your friends list for Christmas?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

wendyheather said:


> lilaclady said:
> 
> 
> > always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there
> ...


You may be wrong to assume that the animal was caged. I have never seen a sheep, a goat, or an alpaca caged, and yet those are some of the most popular yarns. Nor have I ever heard of these animals being killed just to obtain their hair for making yarn.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

lilaclady: My feelings exactly. Why is there always one rotten apple in the bushel???


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Not necessarily. Sheep do not die for us to have wool.

You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?[/quote]


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Be kind ladies. Being an animal lover my first thought was also of the animal who gave up it's fur but then remembered having read about farming minks for their fur....brushing thus they are not harmed. I think my thoughts jumped back to the 1800's when trappers killed for the hides. As I thought about it I saw Scumbug's post and took a deep breath. Poor thing her fingers were faster on the key board than her brain was at processing it all. I'm sure it has happened to all of us at one time or another. Give her a break. I would be willing to bet she is educated now on how mink yarn is obtained.

And congrats on your mink yarn experience. I love natural fibers. They are so sensuous!


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> 
> 1) mink yarn is somewhat fragile and not amenable to repeated frogging;
> 
> ...


Does it actually need to be blocked? Not everything does.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to get back to your original post and say that its wonderful that you had such a nice knitting experience. I love a nice yarn that makes me smile while I'm knitting with it... It is one reason I like Red Heart Soft.. is such a pleasure to knit with.. of course its nothing like mink... and what a great way to get a mink stole.. but I bet it costs a fortune.. could be worth it though..


----------



## lpool23 (Nov 13, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> lpool23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm knitting the Liz Stole right now in mink and it's wonderful. Great Northern Yarns is a great company for customer service!
> ...


Yes! 'It's lovely to knit with! I'm sure I'll order again!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I cannot offer any help because I had never heard of mink yarn until you asked. Thanks for bringing it up. I like to try ALL sorts of fibers and will be checking this out. The red scarf looks lovely.

I always have to chuckle at "animal rights" people. I know a woman who won't kill a spider because it is one of "god's creatures". REALLY? I asked her if the chicken she is eating in her salad died of natural causes.

I am a vegetarian because I don't like the taste of meat. I have no problems with YOU eating it.... or wearing leather shoes or killing a bug.... 

How can you worry about killing a mink when you are munching on chicken AND wearing leather shoes?! Silly. If people would think before writing.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Be kind ladies. Being an animal lover my first thought was also of the animal who gave up it's fur but then remembered having read about farming minks for their fur....brushing thus they are not harmed. I think my thoughts jumped back to the 1800's when trappers killed for the hides. As I thought about it I saw Scumbug's post and took a deep breath. Poor thing her fingers were faster on the key board than her brain was at processing it all. I'm sure it has happened to all of us at one time or another. Give her a break. I would be willing to bet she is educated now on how mink yarn is obtained.
> 
> And congrats on your mink yarn experience. I love natural fibers. They are so sensuous!


I agree with you, I thought the same thing and may add we all have the right of our opinions no need to get nasty.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> I will not appoligize for what I say. I have the right to do so. As for info you first need the information to get information. As for the destructiveness of any animal it can't be any worse than the destruction of what humans have done on this earth and still doing. Everyone here has their opinion and they give them and I will also.


No need to apologize, I think you are right.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


There's a soapbox for everyone, but, that doesn't mean everyone stops to listen. Our ancestors would not have survived if it were not for the killing of animals, not only for food, but, also for surviving harsh winters, building homes etc. This site is not a soap box, it is for the enjoyment of knitting & a personal choice of material used in that enjoyment is just that...personal. Please let's keep our 'ethics & standards' off here. If you don't want to use animal materials then don't but, keep your opinions & views where others are like minded.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

My question is what the cost of the Mink yarn? oops sorry went back and read the cost .. Thanks .Anita


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

elenapicado said:


> wendyheather said:
> 
> 
> > lilaclady said:
> ...


I didn't know silk worms were boiled!! NO MORE SILK FOR ME. In the 80's I had many silk blouses and love how it feels in my skin. I'll never buy another silk item.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> lilaclady said:
> 
> 
> > always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there
> ...


Abortion? really? way of topic!! :thumbdown:


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> lilaclady said:
> 
> 
> > always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there
> ...


Abortion? really? way off topic!! :thumbdown: 
Corrected opinion


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I probably should not write this (I'm slapping my hands as I type it!LOL) But if one worries about boiling worms, I can't help but wonder if they eat meat? I'm just curious. I've recently become a vegetarian for several reasons, one being I don't like the way animals are treated before slaughter and how they are slaughtered. However I do eat fish sometimes and wonder if the fish brain is high enough to recognize suffering. I think worms have a nervous system but I wonder if they have a brain to comprehend suffering the way animals with higher brains do. Can someone educate me on this?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You know what I find funny? When someone makes something with virgin wool or alpaca NO ONE says anything about where it came from. But some poor woman knits with mink and people go nuts!! Can you imagine how she feels reading all these responses to her post? She was relaying how luxurious the mink felt while knitting with it, that is all.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

In your statement on mink, did you soak it before knitting?
Terri


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I think back to when Adam and Eve sinned and God made them clothes from the skins of animals. How is that different from what we do. Also, I eat beef raised on our farm. They are not mistreated at all - stand around eating grass and feed and minding their own business until it is time to butcher them.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


The mink is not killed, it is brushed twice a year! Re swishing it in water, the mink likes water, so swishing it wont hurt it.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


You've got that right, and I notice, these particular people always seem to have an incredibly negative attitude about everything. I would hate to live with or around them. They remind me of that character in "L'il Abner" who always went around with a black cloud over his head.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

[/quote]

Does it actually need to be blocked? Not everything does.[/quote]

Well, it isn't a nice straight rectangle so I thought that a little blocking would make up for my 'free form' tension


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

Great Northern Yarns is a very interesting site. Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

freesia792 said:


> Calling PETA...that's hilarious! I'm going to assume she meant this in a humours context. No one can be that out of touch and still operate a keyboard.


Now your reply was just plain rude. The writer obviously feels very strongly about animal cruelty and shouldn't be ridiculed for her opinion.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Dracaena said:


> Mink are vermin, would you worry about rat yarns origin? They are a major pest if they get loose and until their pelts get into the hands of a craftsman have very little use, the west is not their natural habitat so they cause immense damage. If people are hand stripping they deserve danger money - I wouldn't want to handle them.
> 
> Still, since people seem to have a problem with wearing fur skin its probably good that a use has been found for mink, maybe someone has managed to breed some without the high aggression levels.


Excellent point! I personally see nothing wrong using mink pelts. I think the problem was people killing tigers and other wild cats for their fur.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I believe an apology is in order. If you have the courage to post things before you check the truth, then you should have the courage to apologize. Just my take on it.


Apologize for what? Stating her opinion?


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a probably stupid question for all of you who have had yarn spun from pet hair: if someone is allergic to cats (me), would yarn made from cat hair cause an allergic reaction? Or since the allergy is due to the cat's dander, would that be lost in the yarn making process? Would wearing items made from cat or dog hair eventually help in tolerating a cat or dog allergy, kind of like allergy shots?


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

How fabulous! I have to use the greatest restraint and NOT order some. There is a lot of info on this site.
http://www.greatnorthernyarns.com


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I do hope those of you who have made, or are making, items with the mink yarn will post pictures and tips about using the yarn for us when you can. BE SURE TO ADD A DISCLOSURE THAT NO ANIMALS WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THE YARN so as not to start up another pit of KP'ers fussing.

I discovered the yarn online a while back and have been very interested in it.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

lpool23 said:


> I'm knitting the Liz Stole right now in mink and it's wonderful. Great Northern Yarns is a great company for customer service!


Please share it with us when you are finished. Thank you.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


Well, not really. One should, of course, get the facts before saying one's piece. But it hurts when one finds out that the animal that has provided the fibre has been harmed or abused in order to make its donation. I bought some yarn once from Lion brand which said it was made in Turkey. I have since viewed video showing how these sheep from Australia are handled and abused in Turkey. I am always careful now to read the label to see where the yarn is made.

I had never heard of mink yarn and, had I come across it, I would have researched to find out how the yarn was obtained. We should all be responsible for the welfare of our fellow creatures, don't you think.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knitismything said:


> gigi 722 said:
> 
> 
> > lilaclady said:
> ...


See what I mean? What does abortion have to do with ANY of this?????


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Eggplantlady,

All I have to say....

wanna be friends?


LOL, couldn't resist.

Just kidding, don't want to start another "spat"


----------



## wareagle57 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is not necessarily so. Angora rabbits and goats are not killed, they are plucked. This may or may not be possible with minks as they tend to be vicious. war eagle57


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

gypsie said:


> I probably should not write this (I'm slapping my hands as I type it!LOL) But if one worries about boiling worms, I can't help but wonder if they eat meat? I'm just curious. I've recently become a vegetarian for several reasons, one being I don't like the way animals are treated before slaughter and how they are slaughtered. However I do eat fish sometimes and wonder if the fish brain is high enough to recognize suffering. I think worms have a nervous system but I wonder if they have a brain to comprehend suffering the way animals with higher brains do. Can someone educate me on this?


Hi Gypsie! I wrote the silkworm paragraph, and I am vegetarian, because of the animal cruelty issue, so I don't eat any animal flesh, including sea critters, since you asked


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

knitismything said:


> elenapicado said:
> 
> 
> > wendyheather said:
> ...


I know, pretty horrible, right? I love the feel of silk too, but I won't buy it because the "heart" price is just too wrenchingly high, at least for me...but I DON'T judge others who choose a different way - I'm only responsible for me alone.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


They were dead when she got it.
Well, maybe they weren't. What about opossum fur? Are they raised and brushed?


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


No - they didn't. They are brushed to obtain the yarn. See Mare's link below to read about it.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?
> ...


----------



## Joyce Martin (May 1, 2012)

I am so grateful for this site...I am also grateful for the informative discussions such as this one on mink. Now, I will feel free to give that yarn a try. I would not have made t hat decision without this discussion since I "thought" mink were killed for yarn as they use to be for coats.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to trying some of the Lotus brand - and I already have the pattern chosen for it ! Just can't decide if I should go with a minky natural color or a dyed color! Great to hear your thoughts about the yarn!

Let's all accept that there is no killing going on in order to make this luscious yarn. You are stuck in the 50's era of the ubiquitous mink stole if you think that's the case!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Joyce Martin said:


> I am so grateful for this site...I am also grateful for the informative discussions such as this one on mink. Now, I will feel free to give that yarn a try. I would not have made t hat decision without this discussion since I "thought" mink were killed for yarn as they use to be for coats.


Get ready for a real treat!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently knit a scarf with mink yarn. The owner of my LYS had just gotten it in. She told me the yarn is harvested from live animals which are not harmed. They apparently grow a thick undercoat. 

I agree that it is light as a feather and not at all "minky". It was only available in natural cream, beige and several light brown tones. Although she claims the yarn is not dyed the band had a number similar to a dye lot stamped on it. The yarn I used was thin probably #2.

The scarf is light as a feather. I used a simple horizontal rib with a few YO wraps here and there for interest so it is not lacy. 

I have not blocked it. I hung it over a hangar and stretched it a bit to shape it, allowed it to hang for days - it does not seem to need any more blocking. 

I agree that although it is a bit pricey - (I paid $21 for a 280 yd skein) the finished project is well worth the money.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

musing crow said:


> I'm looking forward to trying some of the Lotus brand - and I already have the pattern chosen for it ! Just can't decide if I should go with a minky natural color or a dyed color! Great to hear your thoughts about the yarn!
> 
> Let's all accept that there is no killing going on in order to make this luscious yarn. You are stuck in the 50's era of the ubiquitous mink stole if you think that's the case!


My LYS had black, brown and tan. I chose the black (not an easy color to work with). I have since seen different colors online; after checking out the dying process I may try one of those.


----------



## Awwali (Jun 10, 2011)

Right now, our horses are shedding their winter hair. Piles and piles of hair.

A friend of mine has horses and sheep. She spins hair/wool from both critters and knits lovely things!

Yes, I did say horses.....

Cheers, everyone!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Think I'l stick with the samoyed sled dog fur.....if anyone is interested in that website.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

Jut watching Countryfile and Julia is on a Llama farm. The owner is spinning the coat of a llama called Dennis while Dennis is looking through the window watching what she is doing!!! :0) thought this would bring a lighter note to the heated topic that has been going on today x


----------



## Tommye1218 (May 26, 2012)

I was delighted to see your original entry, as my daughter and I each bought some of the mink yarn on the same excursion! I have not used it yet, but I look forward to an incredibly wonderful little project from it. Sorry that so many people feel compelled to stuff both feet in their mouth and share their ignorance.....


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Tommye1218 said:


> I was delighted to see your original entry, as my daughter and I each bought some of the mink yarn on the same excursion! I have not used it yet, but I look forward to an incredibly wonderful little project from it. Sorry that so many people feel compelled to stuff both feet in their mouth and share their ignorance.....


Hi Tommye!

What a great day that was! The yarn is beyond fabulous; I know you will enjoy working with as much as I have.

Kathi


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Tommye1218 said:


> I was delighted to see your original entry, as my daughter and I each bought some of the mink yarn on the same excursion! I have not used it yet, but I look forward to an incredibly wonderful little project from it. Sorry that so many people feel compelled to stuff both feet in their mouth and share their ignorance.....


I like the way you put that... As soon as I read the post I thought "here come the moronic comments". I wasn't disappointed.

BTW... Mink are rodents. I won't hesitate to give a mole or vole a whack with my shovel when I find them in my garden eating my plants. Yes, I am a monster! I don't even eat them since I am a vegetarian.

My friend will catch a spider in a cup, let it outside and then have tuna salad for lunch! All while wearing her leather shoes. THAT makes sense!

I am happy to purchase and try this yarn. Sounds wonderful no matter how it is made.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. I wouldn't imagine what mink yarn was. And thankfully no little minks had to die!!!


Mare said:


> Link for use and care of mink yarn:
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

It comes in many luscious colors!
http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-mimi-yarn/


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Awwali said:


> Right now, our horses are shedding their winter hair. Piles and piles of hair. Yes, I did say horses..... Cheers, everyone!!!


I found this the other day.... just look at nature's miracles! Not to mention Arabians up close. Like living porcelain.

But I loved my Morgan/quarter horse cross best of all.


----------



## smvogle (May 15, 2011)

I spun the undercoat from my Husky and made a beautiful hat solely with that fur and a replica of the dog as well. I certainly did not kill the dog to do it!


----------



## jd1009d (Jan 1, 2012)

After just returning from a funeral for a young veteran who was a suicide and see the some animal had to die comment I was bothered. Why not put you opinion in a non- knitting forum or a personal blog. I come here for the wonderful help and information about knitting...I live in Montana, my son ranches, he sells cows, people eat, animals are killed by predators, animals starve because of overpopulation, etc. Life isn't fair. Now I've made personal comments at the main knitting site...I wot do it again..promise.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

jd1009d said:


> After just returning from a funeral for a young veteran who was a suicide and see the some animal had to die comment I was bothered. Why not put you opinion in a non- knitting forum or a personal blog. I come here for the wonderful help and information about knitting...I live in Montana, my son ranches, he sells cows, people eat, animals are killed by predators, animals starve because of overpopulation, etc. Life isn't fair. Now I've made personal comments at the main knitting site...I wot do it again..promise.


sa'll right! I agree not the place, but all in all this one is a pretty peaceful discussion.

And you are right, life is NOT FAIR. I just DON'T UNDERSTAND why I keep getting more and more grey hairs and wrinkles when I am NOT READY!!!!!!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Mink are not rodents. They belong to the weasel family and have a mean set of teeth for being meat eaters!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I held a skein of mink yarn in my hand at my LYS and fell in love. I didn't look at the price because I knew I couldn't afford it and I hard a hard time putting it back on the shelf. Maybe some day a little neck piece.....


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

exactly what I was thinking


lilaclady said:


> always someone who wants to spoil a beautiful experiance isn;t there


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, I learned something today! Thanks for the infor!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

pattibe said:


> hgayle said:
> 
> 
> > scumbugusa said:
> ...


OK then, don't use Alpaca, Sheep or any other animal yarn.. Don't eat meat from a cow, chicken, lamb etc.. don't sleep on a down pillow or with a down comforter, don't wear shoes and use bags made out of leather.. don't drink Milk cause that could hurt the cow too!! And do not give regular dog food to your dogs... So... unless you are a true VEGAN in all sense of the word.. do not preach to others.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> scumbugusa said:
> 
> 
> > eggplantlady said:
> ...


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

knittingneedles said:


> pattibe said:
> 
> 
> > hgayle said:
> ...


OMG, take a chill pill. In the first place, I AM a vegan, but more important, this has taken on a life of it's own. Thank god we live in a country where everyone is entitled to their own opinion and can express it freely. GET A GRIP...you may agree or not, but that is your perogative...as it is mine.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > -- after all, we don't miss not having yarn made from the soft underbellies of the rare xuetacoatianimist antelope in far southern Africa, do we?
> ...


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

The downy is what they remove from the animal, my white Spitz use to literally molt if I didn't brush the downy out of their fur in the Spring. Some crafters I know did take this downy and combed it a little bit of wool and was able to spin a nice amount of yarn for at least a scarf...they told me it would take a couple of seasons, for my dogs to produce enough downy to make a sweater.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

musing crow said:


> It comes in many luscious colors!
> http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-lotus-yarns/lotus-yarns-mimi-yarn/


Oh just GREAT. WEBS already thinks I've recently come into an inheritance [or lost my mind], and now you show my this!

Actually, $22 for over 300 yards of mink isn't that bad a price. I'm impressed.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Stephhy said:
> ...


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

When this yarn was interduced (I can't remember the web site) it was clearly explained that the mink was shorn (don't know if that is the correct word) as sheep are. It was made very clear that no animal was hurt in the process. Maybe www.knittersreview.com has some insite.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> You know what geese do? A LOT? Well, it did. I said, "Hey guys, just be glad you never found the 2 headed dwarf calf!" We did win the prize, though.


Oh, you made me laugh right out loud!!! But I have to say, at least it was a two-HEADED calf! Could've been a disaster.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> When this yarn was interduced (I can't remember the web site) it was clearly explained that the mink was shorn (don't know if that is the correct word) as sheep are. It was made very clear that no animal was hurt in the process. Maybe www.knittersreview.com has some insite.


How would you like the job of shearing a mink? Maybe no animal was killed in the process and forget about showing me the yarn....I wanna see the mink shearer!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I might just have to go & get some too - not sure if my LYS carries it. 
Barb


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > You know what geese do? A LOT? Well, it did. I said, "Hey guys, just be glad you never found the 2 headed dwarf calf!" We did win the prize, though.
> ...


I never thought of that!

By the way, the goose was kept in a laundry room for the duration of the party. Newspapers on the floor pretty much covered with goose-do. We returned the goose to the farmer's field. I don't know what was done with the car.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I like your exotic little animal. I think I have 6 bellies, too. However, you would not want my fur - especially the fur that has migrated from my hairline and eye brows to my chin.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> julielacykntr said:
> 
> 
> > When this yarn was interduced (I can't remember the web site) it was clearly explained that the mink was shorn (don't know if that is the correct word) as sheep are. It was made very clear that no animal was hurt in the process. Maybe www.knittersreview.com has some insite.
> ...


You cannot SEE the mink shearer, ladies. That is because his entire face is covered with scars from being scratched and clawed by those nasty varmints! He now must live in a tower like the Hunchback of Notre Dame.

Well, I KNEW about Ann's sense of humor, but we now have another "live one" here... Stephhy

Thanks for lightening the mood, gals!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
hehehehehehehehehehehe
lol
rotflmao


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like your exotic little animal. I think I have 6 bellies, too. However, you would not want my fur - especially the fur that has migrated from my hairline and eye brows to my chin.


I just had a hair cut and was going to offer THAT, but I think the migration hair might be more interesting. LOLOL


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

When I was a kid (not goat - a youngster) I knew someone who raised mink. I was never allowed to touch them because they did not want to scare them. I think they have to be taken care of quite tenderly (for lack of a better word) or they don't survive. They didn't kill theirs either.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

many animals have to die for people to eat to live too. Many animals do not have to die for us to enjoy their hair-fur.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Most fibers that us spinners get are from animals that are not killed for their fiber. I was rather upset when I was told that bufflos were killed to get their fiber. Found out a short time latter that they aren't. If they slaughter a bufflo for meat they take the down undercoat while there at it. Makes sence to me. Also most spinners will blend angora and other what we call dead fibers cause they don't breathe like wool are blended with wool to keep it cooler to wear. Other wise you'd have to live in the Artic Circle.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Where did you get your information from?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Ann DeGray said:
> ...


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

Scumbug, I don't know if you saw my apology, but I did. I agree I should have known the facts, but that was my feeling being an animal lover. When I heard what the Mink did to that poor cat I was heartbroken. I didn't know they were so mean and distructive. I never had to deal with them eating my chickens or attacking any of my animals. I've learned a lot reading all the responses on Kp and thank all those who educated me on the Mink.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Living in Australia and not knowing any better, I thought that minks were cute. I have ony seen them on Australia's Funniest Home Video Show as pets. Now that I know that are nasty critters, I will see them in a different light.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Chezl said:


> Living in Australia and not knowing any better, I thought that minks were cute. I have ony seen them on Australia's Funniest Home Video Show as pets. Now that I know that are nasty critters, I will see them in a different light.


I bet you saw ferrets. Ferrets are cute [but they can bite too]. Ferrets are very cute. Not mean like minks. I don't think I've ever in all my years seen a mink as a pet.

I could be wrong though. That has been known to happen.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I should know better than to comment on this mink bussiness but here goes..I would love to have some mink yarn! Now, I have one more type yaarn to dream about LOL! As for mink, I don't believe in being cruel to animals and acquiring their undercoat is not cruel...and if you have any idea how good these critters are at drowning a dog(as are racoons) when they could jusst as well get away without killing a hundred plus pound dog---well, the mink arn't too concerned about being cruel to animals! It's not funny, but factual. Iv'e had a couple ferrets in my life and they can be wonderful little pets, but you wouldn't want to try and get hold of a wild one...sure do wonder how they groom the mink, as they are quite the fighters.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

As a biologist I can assure you that mink are not rodents, they are of the weasel clan, relatively close to pet ferrets and skunks, a member of the carnivora, along with bears, cats, dogs, etc.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

nope...those mink r farmed & sheared just like sheep, alpaca, etc
no harm, no death
just luxury



scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Mare said:


> Link for use and care of mink yarn:
> 
> http://www.knittersreview.com/article_yarn.asp?article=/review/product/090611_a.asp


Thank you very much. Over the Holidays, I bought some yarn with mink and cashmere from Great Northern yarns. His mink are lovingly cared for and not harmed at all. His yarn is beautiful and very reasonable. He has an assortment of yarns.
I have not knitted something just waiting for the right pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


Great Northern Yarns, where I bought my one skein of Mink and Cashmere , mink animals are not killed for their fur. His mink are lovingly and stress free cared for.

I think you need to do more research before you make a blantant statement.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased one skein of Mimi Lotus Mink yarn (100%mink, 300 m) a few weeks ago on one of our GA Waddler meet-ups and OMG, this has been the most pleasurable knitting experience imaginable! I made a simple scarf, and learned the following:
> ...


I specifially asked about the mink yarn and was told that it was from combing and no animals were killed. Apparently they get them sleepy and then comb them. Wacky, huh.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well, i just read the whole thing
made me laugh
made me mad
made me sigh
made me yawn
my writing teachers always said, if u can get an emotion out of your reader, you did your job
well, u ppl surely did that! rofl
so now, i think i'm just going to go back to my knitting, without wondering whether or not that poor *acrylic critter* had a rough time in it's demise!!

ROFL
have fun kids


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > Living in Australia and not knowing any better, I thought that minks were cute. I have ony seen them on Australia's Funniest Home Video Show as pets. Now that I know that are nasty critters, I will see them in a different light.
> ...


Sorry but you are wrong this time, happens to the best of us. I know ferrets well ( look at my avatar). I have three at the moment. It was definately a mink because it was mentioned on the video and it didn't look at all like a ferret.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

Years ago, when I was a young teenager, we lived in the country, and walked down a dirt road to get to some property that Dad owned. An old man had some cages on his property, and called my sister and me over to show us something. (You wouldn't do that these days!) He put the end of a broomstick into the cage and it was splintered to shreds in 2 seconds. This was his way of telling us not to go near there! We certainly kept our distance. I never knew what he did with those mink but he surely wasn't combing them!
I would imagine the ones to be combed today are hand raised, from birth, maybe over generations, to "gentle" them, just as our domesticated animals have been. It would be interesting to find out.

As to silk worms, the cocoons are put in hot water just before the moth emerges. If allowed to emerge, the moth mates, lays eggs and dies within a few days. The Chinese have been raising silk worms for over 5,000 years. 
(sorry, I just can't get emotional over the life of invertibrates)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

SQM said:


> I like your exotic little animal. I think I have 6 bellies, too. However, you would not want my fur - especially the fur that has migrated from my hairline and eye brows to my chin.


Heck, I wasn't disturbed by the idea of 6 bellies. I think the guy across the street has at least that many. When he comes out in the morning to get his paper he only has on pajama bottoms...it is not a pretty sight.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Stephhy said:
> ...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Chezl said:


> Living in Australia and not knowing any better, I thought that minks were cute. I have ony seen them on Australia's Funniest Home Video Show as pets. Now that I know that are nasty critters, I will see them in a different light.


Did someone really have a mink as a pet? Ferrets, yes, rats, yes...but not for me. But a mink? Can't imagine it. They are vicious!


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

Note - the mink is "brushed" not killed.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

JulesKnit said:


> ...sure do wonder how they groom the mink, as they are quite the fighters.


I thought the same thing! Steel gloves and a will of iron? Overstuffed with food so they're drowsy? Brush away after sex when they're vulnerable? Oh, wait, that would only work with the males.....


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> > ...sure do wonder how they groom the mink, as they are quite the fighters.
> ...


Stephhy - too funny! I laughed out loud - which I have to be careful of - I'm at work!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

ladams123 said:


> Stephhy said:
> 
> 
> > Stephhy - too funny! I laughed out loud - which I have to be careful of - I'm at work!
> ...


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

I had to laugh at Stephhy's posts, what a sense of humour. I had pop up adverts throughout, this mink yarn saga, all for getting rid of vermin.That made me laugh even more. Wonder if anyone has tried to get any fur from moles??? I udes to have a lovely pair of trousers that were described as "moleskin". Now I wonder where that came from.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Wonder if anyone has tried to get any fur from moles??? I udes to have a lovely pair of trousers that were described as "moleskin". Now I wonder where that came from.


Oh no, here we go again!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Want to start something? I live next door to an old retired trapper. We have to trap gophers here as we live in an irrigated county and gopher holes are really a hazard. We are paid $$ for each gopher tail we turn in. 
This old trapper skinned one of the gophers and tanned the hide. It is the most gorgeous feeling fur I have ever touched. (what do you think of gopher yarn?)


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Not necessarily. Some farms shear the minks like you would a sheep. Happy knitting


scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


----------



## FunnyGrandma (Jan 1, 2013)

Seriously? Seriously? Only nice stuff. Only nice stuff. I'm on a campaign.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I had to laugh at Stephhy's posts, what a sense of humour. I had pop up adverts throughout, this mink yarn saga, all for getting rid of vermin.That made me laugh even more. Wonder if anyone has tried to get any fur from moles??? I udes to have a lovely pair of trousers that were described as "moleskin". Now I wonder where that came from.


A 1918 Mole Press from Unlimited Skins, Inc., est. 1891.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

cathy47 said:


> That is my very first question about this "yarn". So I will not be using it unless someone proves no harm comes to these animals to make such "yarn". Think I'll get hold of PETA see what they say about this.


Question.... How many sheep, alpaca, rabbits, etc die for their wool??? We don't use their hides to knit with.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Do you ever wear leather shoes or belts?


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


Scumbugusa, read the link below it explains how they gather the fur from the minks. I don't think any of the minks were killed in order to produce this yarn. It is very informative.

Take good care.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Chezl said:


> Sorry but you are wrong this time, happens to the best of us. I know ferrets well ( look at my avatar). I have three at the moment. It was definately a mink because it was mentioned on the video and it didn't look at all like a ferret.


My husband used to live downwind from a mink farm. They are stinky. Additionally, they are mean little weasels. Not nearly as nice as ferrets.

Soft, to be sure, but mean little weasels. The only weasel which is worse is a sable.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Revan said:


> Great Northern Yarns, where I bought my one skein of Mink and Cashmere , mink animals are not killed for their fur. His mink are lovingly and stress free cared for.
> 
> I think you need to do more research before you make a blantant statement.


Oh, I felt that yarn during our Yarn Crawl this year. Can I just say OMG!, what amazing yarn--so light--sooooo soft. Still, $40+ per skein, gulp.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a friend whose family raised husky type dogs. Her mother spun their dense fur into lovely yarn. I have a very fluffy cat...I'm thinking I should felt his fur! He even grows little rasta balls of hair on his tum and chest. Makes little felt balls..... Silly boy.

How would you like to be the mink comber? How would that look on a resume? LOL


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> Oh, I felt that yarn during our Yarn Crawl this year. Can I just say OMG!, what amazing yarn--so light--sooooo soft. Still, $40+ per skein, gulp.


Mine was $25 and I have seen 100% mink on Webs for $22.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

carillonpatrice said:


> I had a friend whose family raised husky type dogs. Her mother spun their dense fur into lovely yarn. I have a very fluffy cat...I'm thinking I should felt his fur! He even grows little rasta balls of hair on his tum and chest. Makes little felt balls..... Silly boy.
> 
> How would you like to be the mink comber? How would that look on a resume? LOL


Maybe "animal groomer" would look better on a resume.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Maybe "animal groomer" would look better on a resume.


Or maybe Specialty Animal Fiber Technologist. SAFT. That should get the job! :mrgreen:


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Cathy, i understand the desire to be gracious to our charges. However, PETA is one of the world's worst in treatment to animals. Their cruelty is becoming apparent, despite their attempts to hide their behaviors.
God gave mankind dominion over all the animals, birds, and water -life. 
Although killing for a frivolous, vain reason is not needed, the explanation you got that the minks are brushed for the hair that is spun is sound.
One also needs to see the hideous treatment of abused and throw-away animals by humans would be base and not have respect for life. These people would also have no respect for human life-from the womb to the elderly, either.
Sin is evident in most people. However it is the fear and love of the Lord that separates us from the heathenish barbarians.
Respecting your cares and concerns for animals, remember that animals do provide us with milk, meats, hides, bones, feathers, and help for our medications. But those who abuse these needs from callous cruelty are not worthy.
Thank you for sharing your feelings.


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm glad someone pointed out that PETA is not necessarily a friend to animals. Needless killing and abuse is one thing. I show my dogs in obedience and haven't necessarily had a problem, but they have been known to come in or pay people to come in and open crate doors and allow the dogs to escape. Some have not been caught and have been killed in traffic. Many of these are very pampered and not abused. The HSUS is another controversial group as it is more a lobbying group than anything humane. Some demands from these groups are very detrimental to the health and safety of farmers, too.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

DebNannyMom, couldn't agree more and also to ginia--as a true animal lover it is frustrating NOT to be able to suport organizations that claim to be animal lovers too--when their agenda and actions proove cruel! I am not showing my dogs now but have friends who are and Iv'e heard aboiut that an other tragedies lately! I live in the country and rescued a dog 13 years ago from abandonment--she lives in the house primarily but also outside some when I'm home and honestly even the humane society would rather have put her down after 3 days than to have let m have her because I don't have a fenced yard...she is now almos 16 and wonderful---even saved my life (more tan once)


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry about all the typos--and I don't want to be misunderstood--I wish I could fence my yard! When I lived in town I had one. I believe in fenced yards, but this dog is better off loved and living!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

carillonpatrice said:


> Oh, I felt that yarn during our Yarn Crawl this year. Can I just say OMG!, what amazing yarn--so light--sooooo soft. Still, $40+ per skein, gulp.


WEBS has it for $27 but I don't know how the yardage compares.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

O.K.--All this talk of mink yard that I can't afford--guess I'll have my own little pity party! LOL!( aford?!)


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Yarn! Sheesh!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Wow! Even $20 a skein is a bit (OK, a lot) too much for me to afford, but I'd sure like to get a look at the stuff. I bet it feels wonderful.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Way to say it, DonnieK! Thanks for letting those who need to put a negative spin on everything know that their lack of education on such matters will/can get them in trouble one of these days. As the saying goes, "Ignorance is bliss."


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Way to say it, DonnieK! Thanks for letting those who need to put a negative spin on everything know that their lack of education on such matters will/can get them in trouble one of these days. As the saying goes, "Ignorance is bliss."


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ForgetfulFi said:


> I had to laugh at Stephhy's posts, what a sense of humour. I had pop up adverts throughout, this mink yarn saga, all for getting rid of vermin.That made me laugh even more. Wonder if anyone has tried to get any fur from moles??? I udes to have a lovely pair of trousers that were described as "moleskin". Now I wonder where that came from.


Re: moleskin - from Wikipedia

"Moleskin is a heavy cotton fabric, woven and then sheared to create a short, soft pile on one side. The word is also used for clothing made from this fabric, as well as adhesive pads stuck to the skin to prevent blisters. Clothing made from moleskin is noted for its softness and durability. Some variants of the cloth are so densely woven as to be windproof."

Reference site:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moleskin


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> You know that animal, well many animals, had to die for that yarn?


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------

